# Why you should never own a pink gun



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Makes me proud to live here in the wild west. Must be a transplant.


Credit: Impact Guns 

Man shoots self in penis with girlfriend’s pink pistol, charges possible 

by Catherine Holland

azfamily.com

Posted on August 9, 2011 at 10:41 AM

Updated yesterday at 12:00 PM 

CHANDLER, Ariz. – Police are preaching firearms safety after a Chandler man accidentally shot himself in the penis with his girlfriend's little pink pistol.

It happened last week outside a grocery store near Elliot and Alma School roads.

According to Chandler police, Joshua Seto, 27, was tucking the little gun – reportedly a Taurus 380 Compact Pistol similar to the one pictured above – into his waistband as he walked toward the store with his girlfriend, Cara Christopher.

The gun went off. The bullet hit Seto's penis and continued through his left thigh.

Christopher, 26, called 911 and was instructed on how to stanch the blood flow.

Seto was taken to a local hospital and has since been released. It's not clear if the wound will cause him any permanent damage.

Police said it’s not clear if the gun's safety was engaged when it fired.

Regardless, police say Seto's experience underscores the importance of firearms safety training.

In addition to knowing how to safely and correctly handle a weapon, police warn people that if they are going to carry a gun, they should always have a proper holster. A gun tucked in a waistband, something commonly seen in television shows, might look "cool" and seem convenient, but in reality it is inherently dangerous.

While the incident was an accident, police said it's possible that Seto could faces weapons or endangerment charges.

Sgt. Joseph Favazzo of the Chandler Police Department said the case is under investigation.


----------



## jkaod (Dec 8, 2010)

It just shows that you can't idiot proof a gun...even if it's pink.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Sounds like Cara is single, so how you doing :smt033


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Now's he's Blue to Pink.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow .. some real dull thinking there :mrgreen:

I do own a pink gun (kinda - I bought my daughter one)

It's a Sig .22 and it's a great shooter.










I take it to the range every now and then .. I do get a little ribbing .. but I don't care :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## Highhawk1948 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pink guns are just more sissy-fication of America!





Ride, Shoot Straight, and Speak the Truth. T.Roosevelt


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

dondavis3, you do have a holster for it I hope? Not carrying it gansta style? :smt082


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Actually I don't carry it at all.

it's too heavy


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

oh yes, blame a pink gun.... cause idiots never shoot there own junk off with a tricked out engraved, ivory grip, gold accented stop and rob special. 

darwin was right


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Ouch! It was probably one of those Taurus Beretta clones with the 1911 "Cocked" and locked type action. My stepfather owned a Beretta .25 jetfire that I believe had that type of action that needs to be carried in a small holster.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

OUCH!!!

That is a horrible story... But Tarus .380??? Hmmm, not to say that he wasn't a dumbass, but the Taurus brand and safeties dont really go together well, theres many youtube videos about how the safety on many taurus pistols don't always work. Sometimes the gun is the problem.

Taurus Millennium Pro Safety FAIL by GUNPROJECT - YouTube

Thats not to say I wasn't thinking about getting the PT145 anyways because its 350 on Budsgunsshop, but holding off for now


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

ouch


----------

